# Help Needed! How can I make this in an absolute perfect circle every time?



## NikInHD (Jun 15, 2011)

Help Needed! How can I make this tenon an absolute perfect circle every time, and still keep it as a solid piece. I have been searching and searching, and have yet to find an answer aside from milling. All help is greatly appreciated. Cheers. :huh:


































The center hole does go all the way through, so spinning it is definetly an option. I hope I posted this in the right section.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You can use a lathe or..*

Depending how precise you need the tenon a hole saw will yield the same results including the center hole. Finding a matching drill or Forstner bit may prove difficult. The hole saw starts the operation then a bandsaw or handsaw removes the waste to form the tenon to the depth the hole saw creates. They make longer hole saws for a longer tenon length. http://www.autobarn.net/***w-irw3073002.html
http://blumol.net/blumol.html  bill


----------



## weavilswoodshop (Sep 3, 2010)

i'd try a plug cutter in a drill press and then do like _woodnthings _suggest and cut the waste around the plug(or tenon)with a bandsaw


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

You could drill, and glue in a dowel. :smile:


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

if you own a lathe, that is how i would do it, spin the tenon of the lathe and then cut off what you don't need. your hole will be perfectly centered and you can obtain the size tenon you need.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

+1 on using a plug cutter, then removing the waste material.


----------



## gdpolk (Dec 5, 2009)

Plug cutter would be the best tool but a hole saw cutter bit should work well too although it wouldn't do as clean of a job and you'd have a guide hole in the middle.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Here are a bunch of solutions. Some may be too large in diameter???

http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?srch=usr&filter=rustic+furniture+tenon


----------



## EricErvinwoodwork (Jun 24, 2011)

NikInHD said:


> Help Needed! How can I make this tenon an absolute perfect circle every time, and still keep it as a solid piece. I have been searching and searching, and have yet to find an answer aside from milling. All help is greatly appreciated. Cheers. :huh:
> 
> The center hole does go all the way through, so spinning it is definetly an option. I hope I posted this in the right section.


I would suggest the lathe as well. But I would use a table saw to make a kerf all the way around the block at the point that the tenons length comes to so that you dont have tear out where it goes from square to round. 
I would also suggest either turning or buying dowel stock and forstnering a hole of that size and gluing the dowel into it, in essence creating a floating tenon.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> You could drill, and glue in a dowel. :smile:


+1. Using a plug cutter or a hole saw would require getting a mortise to match, which isn't as easy as using a dowel. If the dowel is glued at both ends when needed, might compensate for any slight misalignment. I have good luck with loose tenons.












 







.


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

If you want it to be one solid piece, a tenon/plug cutter is the way to go.
I recommend making a jig to hold the part. That way it's in the same exact spot every time, and that will be the key to consistency. Using some stop blocks and something like a toggle clamp to hold the piece exactly the same and then using the tenon cutter will likely net you very consistent results. But you will need a drill press for this, and I don't know if you have one.
You could also use the tenon cutter mounted in a chuck in a lathe's tail stock, and that would also work well.

I have these tenon/plug cutters, and I feel they work well.
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2002088/3717/5-Piece-Plug-and-Tenon-Cutter-Set.aspx
I have some in other sizes from CMT and I think they might cut a bit better, but the above cutters do work very well will do fine.

The fixture would also help you get the hole dead center of the tenon as well, if that is what you want.

I feel these type of cutters are more accurate than a hole saw and also cut cleaner and faster.

You could use a loose tenon, such as a dowel, as well. Myself, I'm not a fan. I prefer a traditional mortise and tenon for many reasons. But, to each their own, and loose tenons are a good way to go as well, if that is what you choose. 

Good Luck
Wayne


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*supernovice1000 is MIA, AWOL ...so far*

NikInHD 
supernovice1000

Hey guy are you out there? Lots of advice here but no response. :blink:


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

He hasn't been on since 6/14???:blink:

Guess he forgot he posted.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Another drive by!


----------



## NikInHD (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey everyone! Life has been pretty crazy lately! I ordered plug cutters, and am hoping this will do the trick. Thank-you for all of your help!


----------

